# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Межсетевые экраны (firewall)  >  Jetico Personal Firewall 2.0.2.8

## SDA

Выпущена новая версия Jetico Personal Firewall. Программа представляет собой небольшой, но, к сожалению, уже коммерческий персональный брандмауэр. Позволяет защищать компьютер против внешних вторжений и вредоносного ПО, как в локальной сети, так и в интернет, путем расширенного контроля приложений и их компонентов. Имеет несколько политик безопасности, позволяет редактировать и создавать новые, а также отслеживает сетевую активность как приложений, так и отдельных пакетов (подробнее).

Из изменений:

    * исправлены проблемы в с Visual Studio
    * устранены ошибки при подсчете контрольных сумм
    * улучшена фильтрация ARP
    * обновлена система мониторинга процессов
    * улучшен мониторинг реестра системы
    * добавлена возможность изменять привилегии процессов
    * добавлены новые локализации пользовательского интерфейса и обновлены существующие
    * обновлены шаблоны настроек для приложений http://www.jetico.com/jpf2.htm

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## SDA

Jetico Personal Firewall 2.1.0.1 Beta 

Из изменений:

    * добавлен модуль для анализа пакетов
    * добавлен новый модуль SPI:
          o улучшена обработка соединений
          o улучшено определение сканирования портов http://www.jetico.com/jpf2.htm

http://www.jetico.com/

----------

